# What is the best Spinner to use on the Logan River?



## Dave_Johnson (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey,

I posted on the board a few years ago about how to put a worm on a hook. This shows how little I know about fishing. Anyway, I am taking the family camping next week up Logan Canyon and I was wondering what the best spinner(s) would be best for that area. I am looking to go around Guinevah-Malibu and then higher up by Beaver Creek. Any other tips would be greatly appreciated for fishing Logan river! Thanks for the help!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Two weeks ago in both the areas you mentioned- I had two buddies fish those areas and camp in Franklin Basin- They used a Gold Blue Fox and a Panther Martin - black with yellow dots and did pretty good.
Both were fairly small spinners.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

My son fishes the Logan every now and again and he uses the lures Packfish described including Mepps Spinners roughly size 1 or 2 both dressed and undressed black with green dots. Good Luck and post up the report...haven't seen anything on the Logan and my son I'm sure would be interested....


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Just a friendly reminder if you decide to try baits such as worms,grubs,grasshoppers,or rock rollers check the proclamation and your maps. The Logan has sections that allow bait and sections that flies and artificials only.


----------

